# EMTLife Post 25,000 Guessing Contest



## MMiz (Dec 29, 2005)

We're quickly approaching post number *25,000* at EMTLife! 

Use this thread to guess *when* (on what day) you think we'll reach that special post.  I'm not sure I have a prize quite yet, but we'll find some way to reward the person with the correct guess!


----------



## MMiz (Dec 29, 2005)

My guess is January 16, 2006


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 29, 2005)

Mine would be January 15, 2006.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 29, 2005)

January 13th 2006


----------



## Wingnut (Dec 30, 2005)

What's the current count?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 30, 2005)

January 9th, 2006.

The current count can be found at the bottom of the main page, where it lists who's online and other stats.


----------



## Phridae (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm guessing...January 7th. Yeah, that sounds good.


----------



## Jon (Dec 30, 2005)

January 3rd.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 30, 2005)

January 17th


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 30, 2005)

20 January 2006, between 8a-8p EST.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 30, 2005)

January 8th.



and your link doesn't work.



> Invalid Post specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 30, 2005)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> January 8th.
> 
> 
> 
> and your link doesn't work.


 
It works.  That's where the 25,000 post will be so there is no guessing on who actually got it.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 30, 2005)

Chimpie said:
			
		

> It works. That's where the 25,000 post will be so there is no guessing on who actually got it.


 
I get it. :wacko:


----------



## richmedic1918 (Dec 31, 2005)

ummmm  :unsure: maybe January 14th


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 1, 2006)

January 12th, 2006


----------



## Jon (Jan 2, 2006)

c'mon folks....we've got a few hundred to go to make my guess!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm sticking with my orig. guess.


----------



## ma2va92 (Jan 2, 2006)

01/06/06-----if ya want a time 23:17


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 3, 2006)

What's an EMT-E?


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 3, 2006)

EMT- Estrus maybe?? :lol:


----------



## Jon (Jan 4, 2006)

almost there.... less than 100 to go.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 4, 2006)

70 some to go


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 4, 2006)

So much for my guess...maybe I will post the 25000th time though


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 4, 2006)

I got into this thread a bit late. January 5th.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah, I was thinking it would take a long time To hit 25,000..

I remember when it was trying to hit 5,000. Where has the time gone? :unsure:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 5, 2006)

So, who got it????


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 5, 2006)

ME!  B) B)   B) 

bUT i WONT RUB IT IN.....B)  B)  B)


----------



## MMiz (Jan 5, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:
			
		

> ME!  B) B)   B)
> 
> bUT i WONT RUB IT IN.....B)  B)  B)



*Your post was actually 24,991, and my post is 24,992.  Lets see who gets 25,000 :glare:*


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 5, 2006)

*HEY!!  (oh geez...I sounded like Jon just then)....*




Well according to the counter thingy at the bottom it was mine....thats kind of like giving a kid a candy bar then telling them to give half of it back. B)  B) B)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 5, 2006)

We have to get our entertainment somehow.  :blush:

J/K.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jan 5, 2006)

OHHHH....BAD!!! Moderators...

Great!  My feelings are hurt and Now I am going to be forced to go eat some chocolate ice cream!!!.....with brownie chunks.....


----------



## Jon (Jan 5, 2006)

Congrats, FFEMT8978.

Does Colorado's vote count? If it does, he wins... otherwise, I guess it is a tie between me and Phridae....


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 5, 2006)

I fell asleep on the couch.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Jan 5, 2006)

The way things are going we should have a contest for 30,000 posts too


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 5, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> Congrats, FFEMT8978.
> 
> Does Colorado's vote count? If it does, he wins... otherwise, I guess it is a tie between me and Phridae....
> 
> ...


 
I am bowing out as my guess was late in the game...


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 5, 2006)

And as I hard as I try I never win at anything - not even monopoly........ 
:blush:


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 5, 2006)

Okay, we're closing this thread for now and will be reviewing the guesses and will be back with the winner.


----------



## MMiz (Jan 14, 2006)

A winner has been found and posted!


----------

